# Transformatori >  Kā dabūt no parastā transformātora divpolāro barošanu?

## rūdolfs

Kā dabūt no parastā transformātora divpolāro barošanu?

----------


## rūdolfs

ideja ir no šī trafa dabū divpolāro barošanu (trafu var apskatīties šeit http://foto.inbox.lv/rudolfsbriedisb/01-06-2006) , vai tas ir iespējams? ja jā tad varētu kāds pateikt kā

----------


## rūdolfs

Bildes nav labas kvalitātes, jo  foēju ar mobīlo

----------


## Mairis

reāli nevar iegūt, ja nav divi tinumi trafā!

----------


## GuntisK

Var gan!   ::  

Bet pie nosacījuma ka slodze ir samērā mazjaudīga.  ::

----------


## Athlons

::  http://sound.westhost.com/project43.htm
patiesībā, tā var nobarot pat pastūzi

----------


## rūdolfs

īstenībā tas 1kva trafs, ar dreiz pa 29 voltiem, un 0 pie 29 voltiem.. bildēs tas ir redzams

----------


## GuntisK

Pag tad tev tas trafs jau ir divpolārais? Tasd kādas vēl problēmas?  ::  Vieno tik klāt diožu tiltu un kondensatorus un būs divpolārais. Tur kur tev izvadi trafam ir tur vieno tā   ::    0-uz diožu tiltu, 29 savieno ar nākamās spoles izvadu 0 (tas būs zeme), un atlikušais 29 uz diožu tiltu.

----------


## rūdolfs

Paldies par palīdzību!!!

----------


## juris90

> Var gan!   
> 
> Bet pie nosacījuma ka slodze ir samērā mazjaudīga.


 a kadi  butu ieteicamakie  mikrofaradi vai ari no ka tie ir atkarigi?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

man domaat ka jo lielaaki, jo labaak kaa jau parasti barošanas filtraa

----------


## juris90

nebija ka lielaki augshas griezj nost?

----------


## marizo

Filtra kondensatoru kapacitāte ir atkarīga no slodzes strāvas, kā arī no tā, cik gludu līdzspriegumu gribi iegūt. Tādu formulu gan nepateikšu.
Šādā slēgumā būtu vajadzīgi lielākas kapacitātes kondensatori, nekā tad, ja būtu transformators ar 2 tinumiem jeb ar viduspunktu. Šeit katrs no kondensatoriem tiek lādēts tikai vienu pusperiodu, bet otrā tiek tikai izlādēts caur slodzi.
Pastiprinātājam uz TDA lieku 10 000 uF uz katru plecu, bet tur lieku transformatoru ar viduspunktu.
Šādam slēgumam noteikti vajadzētu likt lielākas kapacitātes kondensatorus.
Barošanas filtra kondensatori laikam nebūs tie, kuru dēļ skaņai tiktu "nogrieztas augšas".

----------


## GuntisK

> Var gan!   
> 
> Bet pie nosacījuma ka slodze ir samērā mazjaudīga. 
> 
> 
>  a kadi  butu ieteicamakie  mikrofaradi vai ari no ka tie ir atkarigi?


 Kaa jau Marizo teica vajag kapacitati lielaaku par 10000uF. Origjinaalaa no kurienes sho sheemu panjeemu, shaads taisngriezis bija paredzeets D-klases pastiprinaataaja uz 30w izejas jaudu, baroshanai. Un tur uz katru plecu bija pa 22000uF kondierim.

----------


## Delfins

> nebija ka lielaki augshas griezj nost?


 gluži otrādi, tiks "nogrieztas" "apakšas", jo stipreklis vienkārši nevilks slodzi un "pļurkstēs"... vari pieslēgt LED-u caur rezistoru barošanai un priečaties par midžināšanu  ::  

Ja trafs ir mazjaudīgsm vai kā te piedāvāja shēmas ar pusperiodu, tad jo lielāks kondiks, jo labāk... protams arī jāņem vērā tas, lai tas kondiķs paspēj uzlādēties

----------


## juris90

> nebija ka lielaki augshas griezj nost?
> 
> 
>  gluži otrādi, tiks "nogrieztas" "apakšas", jo stipreklis vienkārši nevilks slodzi un "pļurkstēs"... vari pieslēgt LED-u caur rezistoru barošanai un priečaties par midžināšanu  
> 
> Ja trafs ir mazjaudīgsm vai kā te piedāvāja shēmas ar pusperiodu, tad jo lielāks kondiks, jo labāk... protams arī jāņem vērā tas, lai tas kondiķs paspēj uzlādēties


 kaa vai tad nav tieshi otradi kondikjis ar maziem mikrofaradiem zriezj nost augshas.
P.S> esmu shaja lietaa saputrojies kads ieviesiet man shaja lieta skaidribu.

----------


## Delfins

Da run iet par *BAROŠANU*!! Nejauc ar audio signāla filtriem.

----------


## juris90

da es jau runaju par baroshanu. jo ari no baroshanas ir atkariga muzikas skanja!
*tapec ludzu vel kads pasakat ka tad isti ir ar tiem mikrofaradiem*.

----------


## marizo

Juri, ko Tu tāds neticīgs?  ::  Tā jau ir, jo vairāk uF barošanas filtrā, jo labāk!
Es te mazliet paniekojos-
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/marizo/barosanas_filtri
Nu tur varbūt nav pieminēta divpolārā barošana un viena pusperioda taisngrieža shēma, bet īsumā visam vajadzētu būt skaidram,   ::

----------


## juris90

nu taa jau cita lieta.secinajums-jo lielaki uF jo labak. secinaju pec tavam dotajam liknem.  ::

----------


## rūdolfs

VNk tur jau ir dzivpolārasi tinums, kā lai dabūju +40 un -40 voltus ja man no trafa nāk ārā 0 un 29 volti.? trafa jauda 1kva.
PS ko lai dara lai tas trafs nesistu drišinātāju vislaik(tad kad jau drošinātājs ir uzsilis, drošinātājs ir 18B) ārā, tas lai varētu ieslēgt pastiprinātāju caur trafu(barošana) tad slodzei tau jāpalielinās vai ne?, jo  jau bez slodzes trafs dažreiz izsit drošinātāju, lielākoties ne , ja uz drošinātāja nav pieslēgts nekas cits!! 
Ja es kļūdos , tad izlabojiet tās, kā nekā esmu tikai iesācējs!!!!
Varētu iedot kādu shēmu, šādas problēmas risināšanai, bez drošinātāja maiņas!!!

----------


## Mairis

Vnk pieliec diožu tiltu!
A kas īsti tew tur uzsilst? drošinātājs vai trafs?

----------


## rūdolfs

drošinātājs, trafs nedūc un nesilst!!!

----------


## rūdolfs

Jo man liekas , ka drošinātājs ir par mamazjaudīgu, lai izturētu īslaicīgu pārslodzi, bet negribu uz vis satāva rozetēm likt jaudīgāku drošinātaju

----------


## juris90

man liekas tad tev tas trafs ir beigts vai ari tu sledz rozete sekundaro tinumu.

----------


## rūdolfs

nē tā nav, es tak lasīt vel māku!!!! 
drošinātājs ir par mazjaudīgu uz īslaicīgās pārslodzes, to turētu 18c drošinātāsjs, bet es negribu to mainīt, vai varat ieteikt kādu shēmu lai to apietu!!

----------


## Mairis

Kas tas iisti par droshinaataaju???
Kur tew winsh atrodas un cik A var tureet?

----------


## rūdolfs

droshinaataajs ir 16b, iztur 16 ampeeras vinjsh ir uz maajas otraa staava kontaktligzdaam

----------


## juris90

> droshinaataajs ir 16b, iztur 16 ampeeras vinjsh ir uz maajas otraa staava kontaktligzdaam


 nu tad jau toch tavs transformators ir beigts, ja pat 16 amperu droshinataji netur.  ::

----------


## rūdolfs

[/i]


> nu tad jau toch tavs transformators ir beigts, ja pat 16 amperu droshinataji netur.


 









Tu vispār zini cik liela induktivitāte ir 1kW transformatoram, bez slodzes, uz to brīdi kad to ieslēdz.[i]

----------


## juris90

> [/i]
> 
> 
> 
> nu tad jau toch tavs transformators ir beigts, ja pat 16 amperu droshinataji netur. 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> ...


 nu nez ja man garazja stav lieljaudas trafs kadi 10kw jaudigs trafs un neko nesit lauka,a  droshinatajs ir 20A trafs ir tads taka agrak lika uz stabiem. un ari nesen taisiju zpd tieshi par trafiem un ari pats piedalijos ladoratorija jaudas transformatoru parbaudee, kur tos dazjados veidos testeja un tur testeja 140 kw trafus un lielakus un droshinataji bija parasts 3fazigs 20a automats

----------


## Mairis

Nu nevar būt tā induktivitāte tik liela, ka drošinātājus bliež ārā!
Tas trafs ir genoht, tāpēc viņš ir pie tevis!
Man ar 6A nebliež ārā 3 pastūžus un vēl PC ar monitoru!
Rēķini, ka katram pastūzim trafs ir aptuveni 150 W un vēl kompis rij 300W plus vēl monitors!

----------


## rūdolfs

jaa, tikai taads siikums man nav 20a triisfaazu droshinaataajs, bet vienfaazu 16a droshinataajs, kursh nevar iztureet iislaidziigu paarslodzi!!!

----------


## Mairis

> jaa, tikai taads siikums man nav 20a triisfaazu droshinaataajs, bet vienfaazu 16a droshinataajs, kursh nevar iztureet iislaidziigu paarslodzi!!!


 tu tak teici, ka slēdzot iekšā sit ārā???
bet tagad saki, ka no pārslodzes?????
Paskaidrosi kautko???

----------


## juris90

> Nu nevar būt tā induktivitāte tik liela, ka drošinātājus bliež ārā!
> Tas trafs ir genoht, tāpēc viņš ir pie tevis!
> Man ar 6A nebliež ārā 3 pastūžus un vēl PC ar monitoru!
> Rēķini, ka katram pastūzim trafs ir aptuveni 150 W un vēl kompis rij 300W plus vēl monitors!


 pareizi *maneejais* es ar saku ka ta nav induktivitates vaina, jo tas tachu nau kaut kads lielas jaudas elektrodzinejs kuru iesledzot rodas liela parslodze, bet tas ir trafs un vispar es neesmu dzirdejs ka transforms sistu lauka korkjus ta ieslegshanas laika!!!!!

----------


## ezis666

2kW gredzens sit ārā 16A automātu ka nemetas, bet pēc tam tukšgaitā tik ~50mA tērē.

----------


## Mairis

> 2kW gredzens sit ārā 16A automātu ka nemetas, bet pēc tam tukšgaitā tik ~50mA tērē.


 bet te iet runa par 1kW!!!!!

----------


## rūdolfs

vispār pareizi ezi666, ja idodas ieslēgt, tad patērē ļoti maz, bez slodzes!, Tā vispār viņu var ieslegt, vismaz tagad. Nezinu kas bija noticis ka tad nevarēju palaist?

----------


## ezis666

vajag likt C klases automātus.Vai soft start shēmu. Es izvēlējos 1 variantu, jo man saimniecībā jāpalaiž arī pāris reizes 4.5kW motors

----------

